# Lotus 123 to Microsoft Excel File Conversion



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi
Is it possible to convert a Lotus 123 file to a Microsoft Excel file.
Lotus is not installed on this pc, but Excel 2003 is.
The file extension is .123

Thanks for any help


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, just look in the Help in Excel 2003


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Ive looked in the help & Can't find any information, whereabouts is it.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Type Lotus into the help search


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

looks like no microsoft products can do this. The only way to do it is to find a file converter on the internet.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That is a load of crap 
Excel can inport and export 123 files directly if you installed the converter when you installed office. If you have the install CD for Office do an install and at some point it will ask you if you want to repair/remove or modify. Modify and install the Excel converter.
Try changing the extension to WK3 or WK4 etc.

See this article for support being REMOVED in Office 2007 http://blogs.msdn.com/excel/archive/2006/08/24/718786.aspx


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

The converter doesnt work with Lotus 123 files with the .123 extension.
It only works with all the other Lotus 123 extensions, eg. .wk3 .wk4 etc.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you got a small sample you can send me, so I can try???


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes,
pm me your email address & I'll send it you.


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

File sent.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah i've got it.
Been tied up sorting out a friend's PC (hardware error). I will look at it as soon as I can.


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

No rush.
These are all archived files, I just want to change the format so that I can say goodbye to all links to lotus AND be able to read/edit all my old documents etc.
Im only doing a bit of 'housekeeping'

Thanks so far.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You were correct Excel will not read the files with a 123 extension. 

I've been playing with STAND ALONE applications that I have installed on a USB stick so that I can carry a set of tools I can run on anyone's Windows machine without leaving any traces or registry entries.
One of these applications is Open Office, and would you believe that CALC -its spreadsheet application will open your file and save it in any Excel format you want.
I've sent you the file converted to XLS 97 through XP format (the 2003 format was available)

I'll do the rest for you if you like.
Where in the UK are you?


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi
Thanks for your reply & the file by email.
I have been playing with puppy linux for a while now, running it from a cd. 
This can also be installed on a flash drive, I use this to run numerous applications on other peoples pcs so that no trace is left when I have finished, also included in it are burning programmes, so it is very handy for recovering files/folders off unbootable machines and burning them to disk, or just copying them to a flash/floppy/external/etc drive.
If you have never used this op sys or one like it, it may be worth trying.
Other programmes can also be added to the bootable Puppy cd, so I am going to install open office to it & try to open my files with it.

Thanks for your offer to change the extension of my problem files for me, but now with your solution, hopefully I will be able to do it myself.

I will let you know how I get on.

BTW Im in Bury, Lancs. (home of the black pudding) Where are you?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I also use Puppy, and have been trying to get VMware Player working with it (see: http://www.murga.org/~puppy/viewtopic.php?p=66872#66872 )
I have it installed on my machine (TYPE 2) and I am searching for utilities to add to it so I can generate a new CD with all my stuff on it.

Before you install the full Open Office, let me see if one of the smaller ones I've got will do it. I have to go out this afternoon, but I will work on it as soon as I get back.

Tamworth Staffs and I love black pudding. I used to work next to Robirch in Burton on Trent and the smell of blood, Marmite, and beer was unique.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You'll have to use Open Office.
Planmaker and Gnumeric both handle XLS but not 123.


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have already found out that, Puppy 2.x doesnt include o-o, but hopefully their supported download of o-o 1.41 will.
BTW Gnumeric was the first alternative to ms office I tried.
I still have a version of 'chubby puppy' which I still have on disk, this includes o-o.
Ive not tried it yet.
I will try their 1.14 download & also try Chubby Puppy. & let you know the results.

As for VM Ware ---- I havent a clue. Ive tried a few of the past & present Linux op systems & given up, Puppy, I'm still working on, Knoppix sems pretty good, but Puppy sems better.

The new generation of Linux seem much more 'user friendly' and in a couple of years may (will) be able to compete with MS.


The blood, marmite & beer smells sound good, in Burton. But taking this into consideration, why have you taken up on comps ( & Linux ) when there are obviously better things on offer in B on T. (like Marmite & Beer --- lots of it ).


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There is a pupget or whatever for it so you can install it into your version


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I had the best of all worlds when I was there.
Working on Computers for Alied Breweries - getting all the perks, and Marstons Brewery across the road.


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

DaveBurnett said:


> I had the best of all worlds when I was there.
> Working on Computers for Alied Breweries - getting all the perks, and Marstons Brewery across the road.


Yes, sometimes its easier working on certain pcs when you are drunk, especially when the drink is a 'perk'.


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Pupget is a great program, just what windows is short of.:up: 
It makes supported programmes so easy to download & install.
Ive just installed open office 1.1.4 to my live puppy cd, I can now try to open my 123 files.


----------

